# just signed up for El Tour de Tucson



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

My wife and I are doing the 109 mile El Tour de Tucson this coming November. We've cycled in Tucson a lot over the past decade (my parents retired to Tucson so we visit at least twice a year and have always brought or rented bikes there) but this is the first time we've done El Tour.

Anything we need to know? Any suggestions from Tour veterans on how to make it an entirely enjoyable experience?


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Did it last year, GREAT event! As I'm sure you know the winds pick up as the afternoon wears on. Finish early or find a big guy to hide behind


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

If one of your goals is to finish under a certain time, then you'll want to get to the start early. Get there much later than 5:30 AM or so and you will end up WAY back in the pack and it will take quite a while to get through the masses and finish with a decent time. On the other hand, if you're out for a leisurely pace and finishing with a platinum or gold time doesn't matter to you, then you don't need to be out there so early.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Last year was unusually windy, even for here.. or.. so I'm told  (I ummm.. don't remember much of the day) 

I agree wholeheartedly with Peter on timing.


----------



## JonCu (Apr 25, 2011)

Also, make sure you're ready for some sand. There's a couple washes to walk / ride through. Getting there early is a great recommendation. Managing clothes is a bit of a problem though. Get there early enough and you'll be freezing but by the start you'll want to pass a jacket off to somebody if possible.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

JonCu said:


> Also, make sure you're ready for some sand. There's a couple washes to walk / ride through. Getting there early is a great recommendation. Managing clothes is a bit of a problem though. Get there early enough and you'll be freezing but by the start you'll want to pass a jacket off to somebody if possible.


The issue about freezing early is legitimate....I've been to El Tours when the pre-ride temps are in the upper 30's, and you freeze, especially with the wind blowing. Easy fix: wear an old sweatshirt that you have or even buy one at a resale shop. It will keep you warm while you are waiting and then you toss it aside just before the ride starts. I hear that volunteers collect clothing dumped like that at the start and donate it to shelters around Tucson. So it keeps you warm on Saturday morning and those who are less fortunate warm for the rest of the winter. You can wear it during the early parts of the ride and maybe toss it at the first river crossing, just 8 miles in. By then the sun is out and the temps will rise dramatically.

I've seen others covering themselves with mylar blankets, which can be purchased at WalMart for just a couple bucks. Those really insulate you, and again, ditch it just before the ride starts. I think those just get thrown away though, once the riders depart the starting area.


----------



## JonCu (Apr 25, 2011)

azpeterb,

Good call. I forgot about the sweatshirt trick. I've seen people do that. Get a cheap target or even goodwill sweatshirt to discard at the start.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

JonCu said:


> azpeterb,
> 
> Good call. I forgot about the sweatshirt trick. I've seen people do that. Get a cheap target or even goodwill sweatshirt to discard at the start.


Savers for $3, baby! Plus, cut a line down the chest so it fits over your helmet with no trouble.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

The advice to get to the start early is ok, but be realistic about your finish time. There are many "silver" and "bronze" riders that line up in the "gold" start area that shouldn't be there. Come on. If you know that you can't finish a century in 6 hours, GTF out of the way. Lining up with a faster group is going to put you and others in a tricky situation, and isn't going to buy you that much time. Especially since they instituted the chip timing.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm considering doing this. I rode my 1st century a few months ago right before moving to Chandler. I took a bit over 7 hours, but I was battling monster leg cramps for about 40 miles so my pace was way off. I've been riding pretty frequently now that I'm adjusting to the climate so I'll be in much better shape for this than I was for the last. How much of this event is race as opposed to organized fun ride?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

El Tour is billed as a fun ride, but that doesn't stop people from racing it. 

I've done the event for the last six years, and the last four with my son. I don't think we're going to do it this year. Too many people, and too many riders who only ride this event. I've decided that I'm going to take a year off, and maybe do some other events, or go on a mini-tour that weekend.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> El Tour is billed as a fun ride, but that doesn't stop people from racing it.
> .


I've done it two times and I love to 'race' it!! To me that is fun! And imo they bill it as a 'fun' ride for those that want to ride it leisure and those that want to try for a time goal. It is close to a Gran Fondo in style with the medals for time and the timing chips... for those that choose to do that... And for those that don't then they can start in the back and have their fun as well. To each their own.


----------



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

El Tour is great- a fun ride that benefits a lot of deserving organizations. Go to Wal Mart and buy a cheap pair of sweat pants and a sweat shirt to wear at the start, then toss over the fence just before the start. If you think you are fast- get in the Gold area, but if you have any doubts- start farther back. The worst crashes always occur within the first 1-2 miles. Some people are not used to the speed or riding in a big group. Open your brake arms a little bit- a sudden stop will cause a horrible crash behind you if someone is drafting. The route is fun- some rollers, sand, a long descent down Tangerine, airplane graveyards! The registration and packet pick-up is a breeze- very well organized, and the expo has some good stuff sometimes. For those of us in the mountains, it is a nice last bit of summer


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

It's a ton of fun but keep your eyes and ears open. Not everyone is good at riding in a pack and there are a lot of crashes. From the start to the first sand crossing is mayhem, that's where I've seen the most crashes. The aid stations are good, and there are lots of people to help fill your bottles as you pull in. The Walmart sweats trick is great and works well. For the ride, I wear arm warmers, they are plenty once your heart rate gets up. If you have family/friends who can be along the course, handing off vests, sleeves, etc. is really great. I've done El Tour 5 times, not sure when I'll do it again.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My advice for the cold at the start is wear a trash bag. There is always folks around you can hand it off to to toss it. My advice for Tucson is head to Nimbus Brewery while you are there. Great micor-brew.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

spookyload said:


> My advice for the cold at the start is wear a trash bag. There is always folks around you can hand it off to to toss it. My advice for Tucson is head to Nimbus Brewery while you are there. Great micor-brew.


Better than a trash bag: a mylar blanket. They're just a couple bucks at Walmart and they do an amazingly good job of keeping you warm. Plus, the chicks dig guys in mylar. Good tip about Nimbus...they rock.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

At this rate will it even get cold enough for blankets to be required?

September ends tomorrow and Tucson is still in mid 90's weather!


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

It depends. Weather that time of year can be pretty variable in Tucson. The 2 times I rode it, I did what the above posters did, and went and bought cheap sweat shirts and sweat pants, and then discarded them just before the start. They're collected and given to local charities, so it's nice that they don't go to waste. 

The first year I got there at 3:30 am in hopes of a sub 6 hour finish, but cramping put an end to that. It was pretty frickin' chilly at that hour. 

I think one of the above posters was a bit harsh in the "if you can't do it in under 6, GTF out of the way". You can do it at a slower pace and still ride a solid line that shouldn't endanger anyone, and any biker worth their salt can get around a slower rider with little to no difficulty. If I remember right, even though the ride is chip timed, the official result is based on gun time. I agree that it's likely not going to make a great deal of difference in the overall time, but the difference might be enough for someone to meet their goals. 

It really is the best organized century/race I've ever done, and I've done many. It's a lot of fun whether you race it or treat it as a rec ride. It's not hilly in the slightest. They referred to one hill as "the wall" in the mandatory pre-ride orientation, but I honestly asked when we were going to hit it, and a rider told me that we'd passed it a few miles back. YMMV.

I've met wonderful people each time I've done it, but then I generally meet friendly people on most rides I do. People from all walks of life. There are the occasional component snobs, roadies who look down on people riding "lesser bikes", but they're really in the minority. In my opinion, who really gives a rat's ass what they think. After all, it's all about fun, isn't it?

And if there is anyone looking to do a sub-six, I'd love to hook up. I always rode solo, and never had a pace line to ride with. I'm sure that had a big effect on my finish time. If anyone's interested, send me a PM.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I just registered for this years event! I noticed the new distance is 111 miles now, I guess they changed the start to get the additional milage, at least I don't see any other changes? 

I'm pretty excited.. I haven't done this in two years(any cycling related goal) since coming back from a injury! Ready to ride.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how long it takes for the finish results to be posted online?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

todayilearned said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for the finish results to be posted online?


The results are usually posted in the early evening of ride day, maybe 7-8 PM or so. At least that's how it has been in the past.


----------



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

The latter part of the route is back on Silverbell, not the Frontage road. That stinks- will make things slower.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

AkbarnJeff said:


> The latter part of the route is back on Silverbell, not the Frontage road. That stinks- will make things slower.


Silverbell is in awful condition too. Riders need to pay attention and look out for potholes, ruts in the road, etc. I've had close calls there in the past due to being tired and so close to finishing, not focusing on those road hazards as much as I should have.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh great. And here I was thinking that I _might_ be able to squeak in under 6 hours. The additional 2 miles didn't bother me quite as much as hearing about this. 



azpeterb said:


> Silverbell is in awful condition too. Riders need to pay attention and look out for potholes, ruts in the road, etc. I've had close calls there in the past due to being tired and so close to finishing, not focusing on those road hazards as much as I should have.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

AkbarnJeff said:


> The latter part of the route is back on Silverbell, not the Frontage road. That stinks- will make things slower.


I did it in 07 & 08 and I think I came in on Silverbell. At least I don't have the faster reference of the smooth frontage road! What I remember about Silverbell is the headwinds!


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

If a tandem passes you, burn yourself to get on the back of that train. And repay the favor on the uphill. It will be worth it.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess I need to look at a map. I did 07 and 08 as well, and I definitely do remember the headwinds/


----------



## MeistR (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone know what the "swap meet" is like? What can you buy there and for how much? I'm looking to get jersey sets, a floor pump, head/tail lights, a new helmet, and anything else that might be useful.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

MeistR said:


> Does anyone know what the "swap meet" is like? What can you buy there and for how much? I'm looking to get jersey sets, a floor pump, head/tail lights, a new helmet, and anything else that might be useful.


It's a pretty amazing event, held twice a year (April and November). The best deals are going to be from non-retailers just trying to sell off used bikes, parts, etc. They might also have some unused items. Seems like most retailers who are there are either selling crap that nobody wants to buy or they mark items way up and then make it look like a deal by slashing prices to 50%. I pretty much just walk around and check things out. Lots of awesome used bikes are for sale each time and for what seem to be pretty good prices, but I wonder how many of them are actually stolen. Anyway, it's definitely worth going to.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

When and where is this?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

This is an interesting development at the start/finish location... I hope the city of Tucson can get this cleared up.. I would hate to have protestors along the route causing issues! 

El Tour wants Armory Park to themselves | fox11az.com Tucson

TUCSON, Ariz. -- As day 19 of Occupy Tucson wraps up, it's one day closer to the El Tour De Tucson event.
And El Tour organizers say they want the park to themselves.
No deal. That's El Tour De Tucson's message to the Occupy Tucson movement.
"Yesterday, I decided to take a position without contacting the City of Tucson," said Richard DeBernardis from Perimeter Bicycling.
Occupy Tucson struck a deal with this weekends Procession of Little Angels event.
The protesters' kitchen and main infrastructure tents will stay. But El Tour says when their event begins, everything has to go.
"I know I need every foot of space," DeBernardis said. "Our whole plans have been done. There's no room for anyone else."
The reasons are simple, they have a permit, they've paid, they've followed the rules.
At Armory Park, protesters are frustrated with El Tour's position.
"I'm hoping El Tour will come to a position where they'll realize we have to compromise on this," said Jon McLane from Occupy Tucson.
El Tour organizers say they have nothing against Occupy Tucson, but they shouldn't have to negotiate or compromise.
They stress it's time for the city to step up and act if protesters refuse to leave.
"It's only fair. We're there one day," DeBernardis said.
The silent player in this political threesome is the City of Tucson. 
Wednesday the city released a statement:
To date, the City has been issuing citations to those who choose to remain in the parks overnight, in violation of City ordinance. This cite and release approach has had limited effect in terms of deterring overnight camping in the parks. In light of the upcoming events scheduled for and Jacome Plaza this weekend in which a few thousand children/families are expected to participate, we need to ensure the availability and safety of the parks for use by the general public. Occupy Tucson has operated peacefully, and in the past has said they would vacate the parks so as not to interfere with planned events. We are currently developing strategies to ensure that the use and safety of the parks is guaranteed for all.
The nature of the strategies mentioned in the statement is unclear. But at least one council member doesn't seem ready to kick them out.
"We could certainly aggressively move forward in a direction but it makes no sense to do that if it's going to be reversed or if it's going to cause harm in the community," said Councilwoman Karin Uhlich.
El Tour officials have exchanged emails with the city manager's office. The city manager has said the park will be there's when they need it, but no one has any idea what steps will be taken to make sure that happens.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

jayteepee said:


> When and where is this?


https://www.bikegaba.org/index.php?...month=11&day=12&uid=1262124021evt72&catids=55



pedalruns said:


> This is an interesting development at the start/finish location... I hope the city of Tucson can get this cleared up.. I would hate to have protestors along the route causing issues!
> 
> El Tour wants Armory Park to themselves | fox11az.com Tucson


They're probably going to get evicted.

UPDATED: TPD evicts Occupy Tucson from Armory Park in the dead of night - Tucson Progressive


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

todayilearned said:


> They're probably going to get evicted.
> 
> UPDATED: TPD evicts Occupy Tucson from Armory Park in the dead of night - Tucson Progressive


 Hopefully this will be the end of it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

MeistR said:


> Does anyone know what the "swap meet" is like? What can you buy there and for how much? I'm looking to get jersey sets, a floor pump, head/tail lights, a new helmet, and anything else that might be useful.


Bike Swap was disappointing this year. Crowded, and lots of sellers, but everyone wanted top dollar and then some. I found a couple of good deals, and managed to spend a couple of hundred, but not nearly the deals I'm accustomed to.

When did the floor price on used Tektro brakes move up to $40 per pair?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

This is a pretty cool.. Bill Walton riding the 111 miles! I had know idea, but it says he is an avid cyclist.
Hall of famer Bill Walton will ride El Tour | Tucson Velo

I also read Barry Bonds will be riding as well...


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

How was everyone's ride? 

Second year doing the event for me (full distance), I learned my lesson after the first time and made sure to eat and drink continually... that and having had more time in the saddle made a world of difference. I didn't want to get caught up in the madness too much at the start and just rode passively in the back of the front cluster. I started in gold so I was at the back of the platinum riders to begin with. Fighting for position with unpredictable people freaks me out anyways. Missed the major breaks with my passive riding, I think I was in the group behind the leaders after the first wash, I made sure to close gaps and stick with a pretty decent group. Riding the entire first wash was cool, that last bump was a little freaky though as my back tire was skidding out every pedal stroke.

After the second wash I could tell everyone around me was starting to become zombified and the group I was hanging out with suddenly seemed slow. I kept trying to pull but would keep going off the front, so I ended up leap frogging over groups and forming several "break aways". No way I could have done this last year. After a while about 15 miles from the finish a large group of 30 with some tandems caught me with the guys I was working with, and I decided it was time to settle in. We got stopped by a train for about 2 minutes... and in the end, sure enough, our group missed platinum by 33 seconds! Damn train. Oh well, was an awesome ride and I know I totally short changed myself in terms of racing it, but I'd rather ride more safely and feel comfortable on a huge charity ride like this. If I can start up front next year I might race it more seriously though.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Cableguy said:


> How was everyone's ride?
> 
> Second year doing the event for me (full distance), I learned my lesson after the first time and made sure to eat and drink continually... that and having had more time in the saddle made a world of difference. I didn't want to get caught up in the madness too much at the start and just rode passively in the back of the front cluster. I started in gold so I was at the back of the platinum riders to begin with. Fighting for position with unpredictable people freaks me out anyways. Missed the major breaks with my passive riding, I think I was in the group behind the leaders after the first wash, I made sure to close gaps and stick with a pretty decent group. Riding the entire first wash was cool, that last bump was a little freaky though as my back tire was skidding out every pedal stroke.
> 
> After the second wash I could tell everyone around me was starting to become zombified and the group I was hanging out with suddenly seemed slow. I kept trying to pull but would keep going off the front, so I ended up leap frogging over groups and forming several "break aways". No way I could have done this last year. After a while about 15 miles from the finish a large group of 30 with some tandems caught me with the guys I was working with, and I decided it was time to settle in. We got stopped by a train for about 2 minutes... and in the end, sure enough, our group missed platinum by 33 seconds! Damn train. Oh well, was an awesome ride and I know I totally short changed myself in terms of racing it, but I'd rather ride more safely and feel comfortable on a huge charity ride like this. If I can start up front next year I might race it more seriously though.


Great ride Cableguy, that is an awesome time! Sorry you just missed it, that sucks.... very few even quailfied this year, those 2 extra miles hurt... I missed "girl" platinum by 4 minutes and 50 seconds..

This was my 3rd year after not riding it for two years but I'm still pretty happy with my ride, even though it was my slowest... I got a cold a few days before Saturday with a slight fever on Thursday night.. If the ride would have been Thursday or Friday I would have had to not ride or do a smaller distance. I was happy to be feeling pretty good on Sat. morning. 

I started in the very back of platinum and tried not to go to hard in the beginning... Plus I can't go 30mph from a cold start, especially trying to recover from a cold! I was way conservative and ended up with this group called "El Grupo".. a bunch of strong kids just before the 1st wash and stayed with them for a bit after that! After the steep climb (after the 2nd wash) I started feeling pretty good and picked it up with several little groups. And then... 

After the long descent on Tangerine my hamstring locked up and I had to come to a stop trying to stretch it out... I had already downed a 70 oz camelback and just about two bottles of fluids. 
It really sucked because I felt fresh, but my legs were not! I think the cold medicine I had been taking helped contribute to this.. oh well.. After that little climb before Silverbell someone was handing out water and that helped... In the last 5 miles my whole side started to cramp as well, I've never felt that before! I limped in with a little group. 

I agree this is a great ride with incredible support.. I'll be back I'm sure. 

Cableguy I bet with either out a train, less wind and getting in one of the big groups at the start and you will have Platinum easy... Congrats on your great ride this year!


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

There seems to be something in the air around Thanksgiving time. I usually come down with something too, this year wasn't bad though. Irritated throat and runny nose the past week, fortunately wasn't major and didn't seem to affect me during El Tour. 

Glad to hear you still had a good ride, and impressive that with your time this was still your slowest of the three. Aren't muscle cramps the worst? They tend to sneak up on you and sometimes you just can't drink enough. My calves out of no where were giving me some warning signs the last 15 miles, good thing a huge group caught up with me so I could sit in. Oh, and you must have been riding with my father at some point, he was also telling me about the El Grupo riders haha


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

The weather really couldn't have been much better. I was expecting it to be windy once on Silverbell, but it wasn't that bad. I really didn't care for the last stretch down the frontage road, though.

And I wound up riding it with the beginnings of a cold. Happens every time I fly. I hope I'll have enough time off to drive to next year's TdT.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

pedalruns said:


> This is a pretty cool.. Bill Walton riding the 111 miles! I had know idea, but it says he is an avid cyclist.


I passed Bill early in the ride; oddly, I didn't recognize him, but rather his bike, because there was a picture of it in Bicycling Magazine several years ago. Nice custom Holland in a yellowish-orange...with a headtube the size of a pipebomb! I think the mag article said it's a 72cm frame. Anyhow, I said "Go Celtics!" when I passed him, and he said "Go green, you got it!"

Later at one of the rest stops I saw a volunteer trying to drag Bill into an impromptu photoshoot. :::sigh:::


----------

